# Screen Printer Recommendations >?<



## devoge (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently trying to build a clothing brand and we are looking for a company who can handle our screen printing needs. We are looking to place an order for about 10 different designs and we would like about 75 shirts per design, or about 750 units. 

We would like to brand ourselves as a company that sells high-end, vintage tee shirts and are looking for a printer who uses Alternative Apparels Destroyed tees (yes, I know they are a damn pricey tee shirt) or we would like a printer who can accept our shirts and print on them so that we can order those shirts from another wholesaler.

I am located near Chicago, IL, but we don't necessarily NEED a printer that's in our area.

Also, we would like the supplier to remove the old tags and apply our custom tags via screen printing as well.

If you know any good printers who are capable of handling this type of job and give us good quality with a reasonable price, I'd LOVE to hear from you! Also, does anyone have any experience with an order of this size/type let me know what I am likely going to be paying for these shirts? I've been contacting a few places and I've gotten estimates that range the full spectrum.

Your advice and help is greatly appreciate guys! Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Kris


----------

